# Looking for members



## Davidj8508 (Jan 23, 2015)

Small hunting club in north Lumpkin co. Looking for members. 155 acres and butts up to 40 acre national forest. $350 year. Leave message or call 706-265-0182


----------



## mattech (Jan 23, 2015)

How many members?


----------



## Davidj8508 (Jan 24, 2015)

5 maybe 6 at most


----------



## headpig (Jan 24, 2015)

still need members


----------



## jcannon46609 (Jan 26, 2015)

Any hogs on property?


----------



## LAtiger (Jan 13, 2016)

If your looking for members for the 2016-2017 season please let me know!


----------

